# Taken to school by Pro-Ebayer



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

:redface: When I was in the Navy, I made two, six month Med cruises. Got Cruise books for each one. The last one was in '68 I lost that one in a divorce and, it's nowhere to be found. I got an email from a lady in Arkansas telling me a '68 cruise book is at auction on ebay. Had photos of it and, one was opened to a page which had a photo of me and, two friends. Needless to say, I was very happy to see this. 

Anyway, I waited the whole week for the auction to end. Final day, I was highest bidder right down to 2 seconds left. Guess what? I lost!:redface::curse:

There were lots of great memories in that book. I'll bet my ex-wife bought it


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 7, 2014)

In a related note one of the prizes for the Slimline contest is now a '68 cruise book that I just won on Ebay! Kidding Kidding. :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## low_48 (Aug 7, 2014)

It's called sniping. You can get free or pay services to get the winning bid in the last few seconds. Sorry you lost out.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> In a related note one of the prizes for the Slimline contest is now a '68 cruise book that I just won on Ebay! Kidding Kidding. :biggrin::tongue:


 I have a feeling I had that coming :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

low_48 said:


> It's called sniping. You can get free or pay services to get the winning bid in the last few seconds. Sorry you lost out.


 Thanks Rich. It was the first time bidding on anything on ebay. I didn't know about sniping. I wish I would have asked here before trying it on my own. You guys have a ton of knowledge about this stuff. Live and, learn.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 7, 2014)

It wouldn't surprise me if Derek did get the winning bid. At least he knows it would be something you wanted for Christmas. arty:

With friends like these who needs enemas. :doctor:


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 7, 2014)

Try to contact the seller/buyer and explain about the book and maybe you can still get it.  Worth a try. You've been told no before, right?
Do a good turn daily!
Don



dalecamino said:


> low_48 said:
> 
> 
> > It's called sniping. You can get free or pay services to get the winning bid in the last few seconds. Sorry you lost out.
> ...


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

Don, I sent the seller an email, thanking her for the notification. I got no reply from her. And, she knows the history regarding the book and, my service. Is there a way to find the bid winner and, contact them? 

There is a store on ebay that sells cruise books. I imagine I will find it there in a week or two.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 7, 2014)

Chuck,
I'm ebay savvy so I really don't know. The seller could tell you but since she is not responding I guess that is out. Good luck.
Don



dalecamino said:


> Don, I sent the seller an email, thanking her for the notification. I got no reply from her. And, she knows the history regarding the book and, my service. Is there a way to find the bid winner and, contact them?
> 
> There is a store on ebay that sells cruise books. I imagine I will find it there in a week or two.


----------



## southernclay (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002MB6P68?pc_redir=1404985828&robot_redir=1

Any chance this is it? There are a ton of book sites out there too that could have it. Abebooks.com or half.com worth looking at. Good luck!


----------



## SDB777 (Aug 7, 2014)

Or maybe the seller has another account and was hoping your interest was much more expensive?


Not saying that happened, but it makes you wonder sometimes.....






Scott (my dog rolled in pooh) B


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

southernclay said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002MB6P68?pc_redir=1404985828&robot_redir=1
> 
> Any chance this is it? There are a ton of book sites out there too that could have it. Abebooks.com or half.com worth looking at. Good luck!


 Thanks Warren, but that's not it. Bad thing is, the company that produced the books had a fire about 30 years ago. All extras were destroyed.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Or maybe the seller has another account and was hoping your interest was much more expensive?
> 
> 
> Not saying that happened, but it makes you wonder sometimes.....
> ...


Yeah, I considered that too Scott. Something didn't seem right about it. She just stopped answering emails and, didn't respond to my last one. Also, I don't know how she knew my email address. I didn't get that far.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Chuck,
> I'm ebay savvy so I really don't know. The seller could tell you but since she is not responding I guess that is out. Good luck.
> Don
> 
> ...


 Thank you Don!


----------



## studioseven (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry but I was in the army.  What is a cruise book?

Seven


----------



## Krash (Aug 7, 2014)

low_48 said:


> It's called sniping. You can get free or pay services to get the winning bid in the last few seconds. Sorry you lost out.




I do the same thing but for a different reason. I decide how much I absolutely want to pay then enter it late enough so that I cannot up it if I am outbid. That way I don't let emotion take me too far.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 7, 2014)

studioseven said:


> Sorry but I was in the army.  What is a cruise book?
> 
> Seven


 Here is a cruise book. Kind of like your high school year book. A written record of the 6 months of the cruise events.

USS Nantahala 1968 Med Cruise | eBay

This is the book I lost twice !


----------



## wouldentu2? (Aug 7, 2014)

They are probably seven and running a resale shop on the internet.


----------



## plantman (Aug 7, 2014)

Chuck I know how you must feel about something that inportant in your life. I have been sniped, and have sniped others for over 10 years. For those of you out there that do not know how snipeing works here is a quick 101. The web site is called E-Snipe and has been around quite awhile. You join the site, and buy points. Every time you win an auction, the dollar amount of points is deducted from your account.  $35 dollars = 35 points etc. You sellect the auction you want to bid on and the top dollar you want to pay and enter it on your account. You also choose how long before the auction ends that you want this bid to be entered. I usualy chose 4 seconds. You can enter your bid the first time the item appears, but your bid never shows up on E-Bay or wherever the auction is being held until the last 4 seconds. Many people get very upset about this practice, but it is a very smart way to enter auctions. First you don't get carried away with bidding or have someone run up the bid on you. You set your limit and can cancel your bid at any time. You can also increase your top bid at any time before the last 4 seconds. Biggest advantage is that no one ever sees your bid throughout the entire auction. Another hugh advantage is the fact that you don't have to stay up until all hours to watch the progress of the bidding and try to get in the last bid. Also if you lived in a different time zone that could make it very hard to time bids. If you realy want something, you can put in an extreamly high bid. You are only going to pay 50 cents or a dollar over the next highest bid. Example: Your bid is $200.00 on the item you want. The next highest bid is $75.00. You win the auction and only pay $76.00. I have not bought anything this way for three or four years now, but still have an account and points. I do not know if you can even use this method any more.    Jim  S


----------



## plantman (Aug 7, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Or maybe the seller has another account and was hoping your interest was much more expensive?
> 
> 
> Not saying that happened, but it makes you wonder sometimes.....
> ...



Scott; Now you have a POOH-DULL !!   Jim  S


----------



## mredburn (Aug 7, 2014)

There were only 2 bidders you and the other guy, Looking at his bid history for the last 30 days he has bid on a lot of military history collectables, along with some risque stuff/
Bidding Details

He may have a personal collection and then again he may have a store he resells the stuff through. I rarely bid before 6 seconds to close of Auction.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

mredburn said:


> There were only 2 bidders you and the other guy, Looking at his bid history for the last 30 days he has bid on a lot of military history collectables, along with some risque stuff/
> Bidding Details
> 
> He may have a personal collection and then again he may have a store he resells the stuff through. I rarely bid before 6 seconds to close of Auction.


 Thanks Mike. We bid back and forth for awhile two hours before auction end, when I remained highest bidder until the last 2 seconds. I had an increase ready to post in case he bid higher but, wasn't fast enough. I had my maximum set too low also. He won buy $1.00 

Thanks for looking this up. This guy is selling these books for $150.00 - $350.00 I won't be buying from him, I guess :redface:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

plantman said:


> Chuck I know how you must feel about something that inportant in your life. I have been sniped, and have sniped others for over 10 years. For those of you out there that do not know how snipeing works here is a quick 101. The web site is called E-Snipe and has been around quite awhile. You join the site, and buy points. Every time you win an auction, the dollar amount of points is deducted from your account.  $35 dollars = 35 points etc. You sellect the auction you want to bid on and the top dollar you want to pay and enter it on your account. You also choose how long before the auction ends that you want this bid to be entered. I usualy chose 4 seconds. You can enter your bid the first time the item appears, but your bid never shows up on E-Bay or wherever the auction is being held until the last 4 seconds. Many people get very upset about this practice, but it is a very smart way to enter auctions. First you don't get carried away with bidding or have someone run up the bid on you. You set your limit and can cancel your bid at any time. You can also increase your top bid at any time before the last 4 seconds. Biggest advantage is that no one ever sees your bid throughout the entire auction. Another hugh advantage is the fact that you don't have to stay up until all hours to watch the progress of the bidding and try to get in the last bid. Also if you lived in a different time zone that could make it very hard to time bids. If you realy want something, you can put in an extreamly high bid. You are only going to pay 50 cents or a dollar over the next highest bid. Example: Your bid is $200.00 on the item you want. The next highest bid is $75.00. You win the auction and only pay $76.00. I have not bought anything this way for three or four years now, but still have an account and points. I do not know if you can even use this method any more.    Jim  S


 Thanks for the education Jim. I didn't know it went that deep. Never heard of E-snipe.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 8, 2014)

dalecamino said:


> Don, I sent the seller an email, thanking her for the notification. I got no reply from her. And, she knows the history regarding the book and, my service. Is there a way to find the bid winner and, contact them?
> 
> There is a store on ebay that sells cruise books. I imagine I will find it there in a week or two.



Chuck sorry to say there's no way to find out identity of the buyer they are protected..


That being said the seller dose have the buyer identity.... 


But the seller will be very reluctant to give it up it would be an invasion of privacy and against eBay policy...


Sorry you got sniped..advise if you bid on something in future wait till last second put in a ridicules high bid and hope someone else doesn't go to high the final amount would be $1.00 over the competing bidder..


----------



## mredburn (Aug 8, 2014)

Unfortunately Chuck if you look at the bid history. He only  bid twice, you were just bumping the bid a couple dollars at a time  until you eventually passed his bid. Ebay Automatically upped his bid.  Then when Ebay sends him an email notifying him he has been overbid.  He waits until the last second, then overbids you so you dont have time to run the bid up again.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

bruce119 said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Don, I sent the seller an email, thanking her for the notification. I got no reply from her. And, she knows the history regarding the book and, my service. Is there a way to find the bid winner and, contact them?
> ...


Thanks Bruce, this helps for future bidding.



mredburn said:


> Unfortunately Chuck if you look at the bid history. He only  bid twice, you were just bumping the bid a couple dollars at a time  until you eventually passed his bid. Ebay Automatically upped his bid.  Then when Ebay sends him an email notifying him he has been overbid.  He waits until the last second, then overbids you so you dont have time to run the bid up again.


Thanks Mike. I sent her another email last night just to try again. Not expecting any response. And, thanks for the link to the bid history.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 8, 2014)

One other piece of advise about bidding...

I *NEVER* bid on something till the last second all that dose is bump the bid up...


Just watch it till the end and with about 5 seconds to go put in a bid as high as your willing to go...


There are programs that do it for you but I haven't used them I do it the old fastion way sitting in front of the computer...


----------



## BJohn (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like the seller is fairly new on ebay (or at least that account) they have only (4) sales or purchases on that account.

I got a sneaky suspicion the seller was your ex-wife. How would a newbie on ebay get your email address ??

You could try calling ebay and try to get the buyers ebay listed email address. Tell them you believe the item maybe the one stolen from you. Technically your was. All they can say is no. Or they may contact them for you.

Like a high school yearbook did you have signed by shipmates, way to ID the book.


----------



## southernclay (Aug 8, 2014)

Browse Records at Fold3.com

Chuck this is pretty cool, I found the book on a site called fold3, it has all of the pages scanned so you could at least view it online, maybe will allow you to print it too, not sure. Not a member of the site just popped up in a search. 7 day free trial, may be worth checking out. Hope that helps out.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

bruce119 said:


> One other piece of advise about bidding...
> 
> I *NEVER* bid on something till the last second all that dose is bump the bid up...
> 
> ...


Thanks again Bruce.



BJohn said:


> Looks like the seller is fairly new on ebay (or at least that account) they have only (4) sales or purchases on that account.
> 
> I got a sneaky suspicion the seller was your ex-wife. How would a newbie on ebay get your email address ??
> 
> ...


Are you close to Cherokee Village? :biggrin: She said she got the book in a book sale they had at work. Only bought it to sell on ebay. I don't think there are any markings in the book.



southernclay said:


> Browse Records at Fold3.com
> 
> Chuck this is pretty cool, I found the book on a site called fold3, it has all of the pages scanned so you could at least view it online, maybe will allow you to print it too, not sure. Not a member of the site just popped up in a search. 7 day free trial, may be worth checking out. Hope that helps out.


Thanks friend. I'll take a look at this.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

southernclay said:


> Browse Records at Fold3.com
> 
> Chuck this is pretty cool, I found the book on a site called fold3, it has all of the pages scanned so you could at least view it online, maybe will allow you to print it too, not sure. Not a member of the site just popped up in a search. 7 day free trial, may be worth checking out. Hope that helps out.


 Warren, that's just too cool that, you found this. Thanks again!:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

Here's her reply to my request for buyers info.

I am pretty sure it went to a navy historical society, and they don't sell those books.


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 8, 2014)

Two things that have not been pointed out.

One is, no matter how rare you think the item is, another will eventually pop up.  I constantly watch for WWII USS Wasp items, my Dad served on it during WWII.  Cruise books show up fairly often.  

The second item is called proxy bidding.   I agree you do not need snipe, but  you do need to be sitting  in front of the computer at the end of the auction.   Proxy bidding allows you to enter the Max you are willing to pay.  If you really want it, put in a crazy high proxy bid.  I have done that more than once, and surprised at how little I really ended up paying. 

This strategy works pretty well for me. (Ebay since 1999).  Good luck, be patient, another cruise book will show up.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

carlmorrell said:


> Two things that have not been pointed out.
> 
> One is, no matter how rare you think the item is, another will eventually pop up.  I constantly watch for WWII USS Wasp items, my Dad served on it during WWII.  Cruise books show up fairly often.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Carl. I hope it shows up BEFORE I die!:biggrin:


----------



## carlmorrell (Aug 8, 2014)

BTW, I LOVE the older cruise books.  Full of incredible photographs. My Dad's are priceless to me.  And since he was a machinist mate, he isn't in any of the pics. Flyboys getting all the attention!

Sorry, I am a thread jacker.:wink:


----------



## rholiday (Aug 8, 2014)

Chuck,

The Nantahala 1968 Med Cruise book is in the Navy Department library's collection.  Link --> Cruise Books In the Navy Department Library's Collection.

They also have info on reproduction services.  You may be able to purchase a reproduction by contacting the Naval Historical Foundation.
Cruise Book and Document Reproduction | Naval Historical Foundation

Bob


----------



## BJohn (Aug 8, 2014)

Chuck I am about 2.5 hours from Cherokee Village, But she is FOS she knows who bought it she had to ship and the part of "I bought it to sell on ebay" I was born at night but it wasn't last night.

I would like to hear her explanation on how she got your email address.

Hope you find a replacement book.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 8, 2014)

BJohn said:


> Chuck I am about 2.5 hours from Cherokee Village, But she is FOS she knows who bought it she had to ship and the part of "I bought it to sell on ebay" I was born at night but it wasn't last night.
> 
> I would like to hear her explanation on how she got your email address.
> 
> Hope you find a replacement book.


 Thanks John. I fully agree. My email address is on the Nantahala website. Figure, that's how she got it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 11, 2014)

*Not giving up easily*

So, I called ebay and, talked to a nice lady and, explained my story to her. I asked if it was possible for ebay to contact the auction winner to arrange possible purchase of the book THRU ebay? She said she would have to see if ebay would approve. She didn't want me to get my hopes up. It likely wouldn't happen.:frown: I spent hours looking for a seller with 2109 feedbacks :redface:
 No luck!


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 11, 2014)

Chuck sorry to say your probably not going to get any where with eBay unless you say it was stolen property and filed a claim...

I would make another plea to the seller...empathize the fact it is a one of a kind, very personal to you with your photo in it...perhaps tell the seller if they will not give you the contact information of the buyer at least forward your story to the buyer with your contact info...


The seller has the buyer's contact info I really think that is your only hope...


Good luck...


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 11, 2014)

bruce119 said:


> Chuck sorry to say your probably not going to get any where with eBay unless you say it was stolen property and filed a claim...
> 
> I would make another plea to the seller...empathize the fact it is a one of a kind, very personal to you with your photo in it...perhaps tell the seller if they will not give you the contact information of the buyer at least forward your story to the buyer with your contact info...
> 
> ...


 Thanks Bruce. I am sure you are absolutely correct. But, worth a shot. The seller, ....I don't know. She must have a heart like an anvil. She is fully aware of the value of this book to me. I felt fortunate that, she even told me a lie. :redface: May try again.


----------

